# Lavender oil toxic?



## Marlie (Jan 27, 2011)

I just got home to find that my boyfriend smashed a bottle of lavender oil in the house. The smell is throughout the whole house and will probably stay for a few days. is this harmful to my bird? I put him next to an opened window.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The aroma from essential oils can be deadly to birds. It would probably be best to take the bird to someone else's house for a few days, and if that's not possible then definitely keep the place aired out as much as you can. If possible, put him in a room that's far from where the break occurred, with the window open and the door closed to keep out as much of the smell as possible.


----------



## Marlie (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks tielfan. Ive managed to get the smell out of the room he's in. It didn't break in the part of the house that's connected to the central air thank god. I thought I read it was toxic somewhere but couldn't find any info about it again.


----------

